

Ferro: A keyboard interface to Chrome - wamatt
http://www.getferro.com/

======
vespakoen
Upon installing I get this creepy message:
[http://i.imgur.com/6MYin5b.png](http://i.imgur.com/6MYin5b.png) Are they
really going to spy on my coinbase and stripe activities!?

~~~
middleclick
I don't know about Ferro, but even vimium asks for this many permissions. I
guess this due to the way it will handle shortcuts and bindings. I was
hesitant to install vimium because of this but it is open source and the
author seems to be someone famous so I can trust them. Related vimium ticket:

[https://github.com/philc/vimium/issues/366](https://github.com/philc/vimium/issues/366)

TL;DR: not very unexpected perhaps?

~~~
goldenkey
> to be someone famous so I can trust them

Do you use the same logic for political leaders?

------
Adrock
If this appeals to you, I recommend checking out Conkeror:

[http://conkeror.org/](http://conkeror.org/)

It's nice having a browser that was designed from the ground up to be used
with only a keyboard.

------
jey
A vimium that doesn't suck would be more useful than this. :-/

~~~
illicium
>A vimium that doesn't suck

...is called Pentadactyl :)

~~~
jey
I meant for Chrome-based browsers. I already use {pentadactyl, vimperator} as
my primary browser. :)

------
chimeracoder
This looks pretty neat.

I've been a happy Vimium[0] user for a few years now - it's an extension that
adds Vim keybindings to Chrome (just like Vimperator for Firefox).

My main gripe with it, though, is that it doesn't work on many Google
properties, like Google Groups. Because Google Groups insists on supplying its
own keybindings (which, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to turn
off), I always end up accidentally collapsing a thread every time I want to go
back to the previous page ("H").

Disabling Javascript doesn't help, because Google Groups refuses to load
without Javascript enabled.

I wonder if Ferro suffers from this same problem - I imagine it must, because
I believe this has to do with the way that Chrome separates (or doesn't
separate) the scripts run by extensions and the scripts run by the website.

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

~~~
middleclick
Another feature I would want and I really feel handicapped about in vimium is
that I cannot use the vim bindings when typing stuff in a textbox like this
one.

~~~
_delirium
Vimperator has a limited normal mode for textboxes, called "textarea mode".
Press ctrl+t when in a textbox, and you can then use the usual vim
movement/editing commands on the text. However it's far from a full
implementation of vim editing, and is a bit buggy.

edit: It looks like the maintainer has sort of abandoned that feature, though,
at least as of 2010,
[http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/vimperator/2010-May/005475.h...](http://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/vimperator/2010-May/005475.html)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
ctrl-I should open the text box in a proper editor.

~~~
oftenwrong
You can set the editor with

    
    
        :set editor
    

For more details see

    
    
        :help editor

------
Shank
After trying it, the worst part has to be the fact that it lives in an
extension. It takes 1-2 seconds to render the command box, which is a huge
perceptible difference for any Alfred/Launchy/Quicksilver user (all of which
respond in milliseconds). I like the unique concept, though.

------
prockrammer
Wow, this is really cool.

1\. Can they copy extension to Opera Extensions? 2\. If they add PayPal, I
will donate. I don't trust other payment systems :)

~~~
infinita740
They don't need to copy this on opera extensions. You just have to install
this addon [https://addons.opera.com/fr/extensions/details/download-
chro...](https://addons.opera.com/fr/extensions/details/download-chrome-
extension-9/?display=en) to opera. It allows to install any chrome extension
directly from the chrome webstore.

------
bengotow
This looks cool, but I have a really hard time reading Frutiger at that font
size. Don't want to be snarky, just sayin! Looks awesome.

------
misuba
I miss Ubiquity.

